# Sun Rays



## littleowl (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Shalimar (Sep 19, 2016)

Beautiful, I particularly like the gold tones on the water.


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks for these photos. I love that majestic effect and whenever I see, I like to stop and think, yes life is good and nature is a wonder.


----------

